# Pyro Laramie Stage Ghost



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hello does anyone have this kit we need the chrome parts sprue and the instructions please pm me if you have it, maybe we can work out a deal for the entire kit or maybe we can borrow all the chrome parts so we can make a new set. Thank you. Pete from Megahobby


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Best of luck!! That's the rarest of the rare!
I had one of them about 7 years ago and I wish I still had it....
You might try Daves Showrod Rally....

Chris.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

I have posted a message on Dave's wanted boards. The chrome parts sprue is missing from the original tool. If I had a copy I can make them from resin or reverse them to make a new steel mold!

Pete Atlantis Model Company


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

If memory serves,a guy with the BBoard name of Yamahog on the old PL BB,had one of these kits complete. It has been about ten years or longer since I remember him being around,but someone here may know where he is now. That kit is very rare,but would be cool to ressurect. Good luck with that!:thumbsup:


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Yama pops in now and again. And on the other point...yes good luck with that kit...I would love that one on my shelf.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I have not been able to track down ANY of those parts. Thats one rare rod. Good luck on finding them, though. Maybe someone can make Yama aware of this thread?
Love to see this in styrene.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Yes, I've got the kit, box and instrux.

--Hawg


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

How's the chrome on your kit Yamahog? The chrome in the kit I had was bubbly and flaking! I stripped it and the varnish underneath had turned dark brown. 
Gotta love that purple plastic!!
Man I wish I'd kept mine.......

Chris.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

is somebody re popping this ?? if so :thumbsup:
hb


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Howdy Yama!*

You mean you haven't built that thing yet??  Hope you are well!! 

Cliff


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That would be FANTASTIC if this gets re-released! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

I read somewhere that Lindberg models had aquired the molds from Pyro years ago. Has anyone contacted them to see if this one of them?


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

tr7nut said:


> You mean you haven't built that thing yet??  Hope you are well!!
> 
> Cliff


lol. Thanks Cliff. No, it's not been built. I'll make him a deal, if he's interested. There's a lot of interest in the kit.

--Hawg


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well it sounds like Pete has the mold and its missing the chrome sprue.

Actually if this kit was done like most other cars, the chrome sprue may not be "missing" its just not on the same mold with the rest of the car. Since most cars had 3-4 sprues of parts for the body, chassis, etc. Those are on one big mold. Windshields for a bunch of cars would be on another large mold. Likewise the chrome sprues for several cars are usually on one mold. Its not like one mold has the parts for the car, clear parts, chrome sprues and rubber tires combined.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*The Kit*

The kit itself came from a wholesaler's warehouse back in 1985. I bought it with the shrink still on it. The kit is not bad, but to me it was only a good starting point. The tires are two piece fair, made from some wierd rubbery stuff... and were like sand paddles you'd see on a dune buggy. The parts were molded in Fusia (SP??) and detail was rudimentary at best. The chrome was pretty good, but my intention when i bought it was to put a 1/16 Revell Funny car engine and running gear in the thing as Pyro's left a lot to be desired. If they ever do this one again, i hope they improve it greatly. It's easy to get nostalgic about a picture in a catalog, but this kit is really not much more than a good start for a kit bash. Just my opinion. Dave is very talented and i figured he'd do a better job than i would have! 

Cliff


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

a kit bash would definately be a TON of fun with this one . 
hb


----------

